# Finding employment in SA (Sandton area)



## LiberianGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Everybody. I'm new here and glad I came across this forum. It seems to be pretty resourceful for people like me looking to relocate to another country.

A little background I am originally from Liberia, but have lived in the US for a little over 22 years. I've decided to relocate to SA and I'm having a little trouble with my job search. I know the resources are out there, but I just seem to be looking in the wrong places. 

So far I've tried:
International job search sites - little to no jobs in SA listed
Friends and family - no leads yet
Researching US companies with locations in SA - very few positions found
Recruiters based in SA - no responses

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can to to get more results. I guess I should also mention that I am not a US citizen and have no residency status in SA, so I would more than likely need a job that's willing to sponsor me or accept Liberian citizenship. I'm glad to answer any questions that might help you help me


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

What Skills have you got?

Do you have a CV acceptable to the S.A business community?

There's a LOT of unemployed people in S.A, so if you don't have skills that are in demand, don't waste your time.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

DannyBoy, sorry for the delayed response.

I currently work in the insurance industry (7 years of experience), I have a degree in Computer Info Systems (several years of freelance work) and I'm currently working on my MBA.

Since the original post I've learned a lot. I've gotten some very useful tips from a close family member already there and working (in the same field). I understand that I won't get any response while still living outside of the country so I do plan on moving there prior to finding work this June. Once I get there I will really be able to hit the pavement.

He's shown me examples of what they look for in a CV so I am currently working on reformatting mine to fit their standards. 

I am SO excited about the move. I mean not having a job before I get there is a little scary, but I'm blessed to have a great support system already there and savings to cover my living expenses for a while. 

Any tips anyone else has would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

LiberianGirl said:


> DannyBoy, sorry for the delayed response.
> 
> I currently work in the insurance industry (7 years of experience), I have a degree in Computer Info Systems (several years of freelance work) and I'm currently working on my MBA.
> 
> ...


Search for Pnet. Very good job site. Make sure you have proper contact details (mobile) as recruiters will contact you after you upload your CV. You are right, SA is not aligned for 'remote' interviews. We like seeing people in person.


----------



## Crabbit (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi LiberianGirl (and Expat Forum)

As I am new to the boards and will not hijack your thread with my quest (will post a new thread at some point).

However, I am curious on the specifics that SA is looking at in CV's, as you've mentioned., could you elaborate on that?

Thanks,

Crabbit


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

Crabbit said:


> However, I am curious on the specifics that SA is looking at in CV's, as you've mentioned., could you elaborate on that?
> 
> Crabbit


If you work through agents (which I would suggest to get into the market), they always rework your CV on their format. CV should not be too long. Show duties per job. Don't remove skills to 'fit' you CV to a specific job ad. Being multi-skilled in SA is good. If you have any gaps in employment, try and explain why.


----------

